# General > Classified Marketplace >  Survival "TOOL's" (Knives) open to offers.....

## Sourdough

OK, I have a New unscratched/never used Cold Steel "Bushman" in 100% condition (but no box).

http://www.coldsteel.com/bushmanseries.html

Also have a Condor Neck knife called the "Windfang" the Windfang fits perfectly in the utility pouch on the Bushman with room for other survival gear. The Windfang is 100% new condition, but with no box, is is unscratched & black epoxy coated.

http://www.condortk.com/productsdetail.php?prodid=60406

As you can see the List price for both of these knives totals about $65.00 However I am open to offers for the package of both knives. You must be 21 years old. Please respond by Private Message.

----------


## Beans

Sourdough:   I learn something from you all the time.  I always thought a "bushmaster" was a Gillette razor

----------


## Rick

Yes, manly men beards would need a bushmaster.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

PM sent. (The rest of this is just so the post will get past the Board's built-in regulators...)

----------


## b.c.buddy

Is #6 still for sale?
If so, would shipping to canada be a problem.

----------


## b.c.buddy

Wrong thread sorry.

----------

